# Outdoor fireplace, firewood box upper bracing?



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Building an outdoor fireplace, with a firewood box on each side that will hold wood underneath and act as a seating area as well. 

The fireplace is going to be all brick exterior. 

What should I use to get a rigid structure for the top of the the box?

Should I build a form with wire mesh and pour concrete then brick over?

Should I get a large stone slab to cap each side?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

1/2" steel plate.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

> 1/2" steel plate.


...Never would have thoguht of that...

Would you just take your measurement to a local metal shop and have them cut to size?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the only way to do it.
I suggested 1/2" so when it gets hot it does not sag.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Excellent, thanks.

I was just thinking, I'm going to elevate the firebox about 12-18" from the pad.

Would you also use a plate over the cinderblock? Or can I simply use flat blockand brick up from there?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you talking about the lintel over the firewood storage boxes, or the firebox itself? Either way, steel flatstock would be one of the last things I would use............


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And why is that?
jomama is the mason, whatever he suggest on how to do this should work.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

My original question was about the firewood storage boxes to support the brick work or stone above the storage space so someone could sit.

My second question was about the need to use anything between the main block base and the bottom of the firebox, or if i can simply lay the fireblock floor right on top of the stone base. I was thinking two courses of cinder block beneath the fire box, but wasn't sure if I needed to lay flatblock on top of that to have a solid base for the floor of the firebox.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Double said:


> My original question was about the firewood storage boxes to support the brick work or stone above the storage space so someone could sit.
> 
> You could pour a concrete top, use one large piece of stone, or if you have room, and angle iron would be a good choice to carry it.
> 
> ...


You're building this all on gravel, or some kind of foundation?


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

I was planning on making a form and pouring a pad over a tampered gravel base, but if you think gravel alone is sufficient that would save on cost.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

No, a 4" concrete pad over well-compacted base would be the absolute min. IMO.

I think you should post a picture/sketch of what you have in mind so we can give you clear answers to your questions.:thumbsup:


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

exactly the same idea as this, but all brick, possibly a stone top to the side "boxes"


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife wants to replicate this look...



jomama45 said:


>


Although, I don't imagine it will look nearly as professional.


----------

